

Defining Success For a Bootstrapper - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2007/11/23/success-for-a-boostrapper/

======
skmurphy
I guess I wrote this to counter Silicon Valley's “social media” culture, that
requires success to be financial and buzzworthy.

"The work of an unknown good man is like a vein of water flowing hidden in the
underground, secretly making the ground greener.” Thomas Carlyle

“The mature man lives quietly, does good privately, assumes personal
responsibility for his actions, treats others with friendliness and courtesy,
finds mischief boring and keeps out of it. Without this hidden conspiracy of
good will, society would not endure an hour.” Kenneth Rexroth

